# Billing anesthesia for status asthmaticus



## karras (Nov 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever billed for anesthesia for a patient who was status asthmaticus?  I know I have but I can't recall the CPT code I used.  
Thanks.
Kim


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 26, 2012)

What was done for this patient?
Were they intubated and sedated or paralyzed in order to manage their asthma?
Was the anesthesiologist managing the ventilator?
What does the provider note say?

31500 is emergency intubation
94002/94003 is ventilator management
99291 is critical care management


----------

